# Show Your Watch Collection...



## Changchung (Dec 21, 2005)

Hi my friends, i buy some watch this season, so, i want to show you what a get and what i have... Show Yours...​​




​​And i am waiting for two Swatch more, i buy in Ebay... And in a week i want to get this...​​

​http://world.casio.com/asia/news/2005/images/g_8000/01_L.jpg​​I like too the Victorinox things...​​For See My Victorinox Collets Click Here​​​Show your knive or multi tools too...​​


----------



## CLHC (Dec 21, 2005)

Nice collection you got going there ChangChung!

Besides flashlights, I'm into fountain pens and watches too! Sorry that I cannot elaborate on what material possessions I have concerning these two particulars. . .But there's others that are watch collectors here on CPF.

Enjoy!


----------



## SJACKAL (Dec 22, 2005)

I have a few pieces too, poor man's watches but I like them a lot. This is another forum that I particularly like:

www.pmwf.com

I like pens too and I had been drooling frequently at this website:

http://www.classicpensinc.com/

None of those I would pay that much though and anyway roller balls and ball pens are more suitable for my usage. I only got one fountain pen; an affordable Waterman. Just ordered 3 Fisher space pens yesterday


----------



## stockae92 (Dec 22, 2005)

i've got a couple of G Shocks


----------



## Changchung (Dec 22, 2005)

Show... Show anything you collet... Not just watch. You can post too; pens, pets, cars, toys... 
 
I ask my self why the mens collet
 
 to many things... And the womans just shoes...???


----------



## CLHC (Dec 22, 2005)

Changchung said:


> And the womans just shoes...???



You forgot a about the baubles, bangles and satchels!


----------



## bjn70 (Dec 22, 2005)

I collect knives, watches and lights.

My wife collects many different types of antique items, I can't keep track of them all.


----------



## Changchung (Dec 22, 2005)

CHC said:


> You forgot a about the baubles, bangles and satchels!


Sorry, i forget... that is right...


----------



## Changchung (Dec 22, 2005)

CHC said:


> Nice collection you got going there ChangChung!
> 
> Besides flashlights, I'm into fountain pens and watches too! Sorry that I cannot elaborate on what material possessions I have concerning these two particulars. . .But there's others that are watch collectors here on CPF.
> 
> Enjoy!


 
Thanks my friend... Happy Christmas...


----------



## JohnnyB (Dec 24, 2005)

These are my "nice" watches.


----------



## Timson (Dec 24, 2005)

Not the best picture in the world but here goes: 







Tim


----------



## Cones (Dec 25, 2005)

A few of mine. 

Mark


----------



## GarageBoy (Dec 25, 2005)

All I have is a Marathon Nav and a Seiko SKX175


----------



## Changchung (Dec 26, 2005)

Very nice watches collection... Why everybody prefer analog watches???


----------



## tiktok 22 (Dec 26, 2005)

Great collection Cones!!!!


----------



## luigi (Dec 26, 2005)

If you want to have fun with me go ahead I'm going to confess I'm not very good reading analog watches . I bouth a dual digital-analog watch to practice and I'm making a slow progress )
I like Casio and Timex watches.
I have 2 Timex Watches, one G-shock and one Pro-Trek watch. Not a big collection but works for me  I pick the watch to wear on the day depending on what I'm going to do.

Luigi


----------



## Cones (Dec 26, 2005)

tiktok 22 said:


> Great collection Cones!!!!



Thanks. It has taken a while, but I am pretty happy with what I have at the moment. 

Mark


----------



## EVOeight (Dec 27, 2005)

I have 6 of the Skagen slim-line watches. Two in stainless and four in titanium. They are the thinnest and lightest watches you can buy. They are very simple too, no date, light, second hand, etc. I absolutely love them...
http://www.4abnet.com/skagen/233lttnb.gif

http://www.4abnet.com/skagen/233lttwb.gif

Unfortunately hotlinking is not allowed, so I changed your pics in to links.
Bart


----------



## Changchung (Dec 27, 2005)

Everybody have a great watches... If you dont know how to understand a analog watch just practice... I learn to used with 12 years hold... How??? I put in the gavet my casio digital watches... Try and practice....


----------



## GarageBoy (Dec 27, 2005)

I can read analog faster


----------



## darkzero (Dec 28, 2005)

I don't collect watches (not yet anyway) but here's two that I wear.

MB-Microtec Traser H3 w/ Zulu strap and Smith & Wesson Titanium H3. I wear the MB-Microtec almost everyday and I like it better than the S&W. The dim tritium vials in the S&W is what disappoints me the most. Wish they were as bright as the tritiums in the MB-Microtec.








I've been looking at getting this watch, Traser Classic Chronograph:






Or the one I want even more, NITE MX50 Gunmetal strap, Carbon Fiber Face:





Apparently it's not sold in the States and it like $500.





Anybody have feedback on these these two?


----------



## Steve Andrews (Dec 28, 2005)

At work it's a Bill Yao modified Seiko Auto:




Off duty it's a Omega SMP 22545000:


----------



## Changchung (Dec 28, 2005)

Darkzero, this two watches look very nice and big...
Traser Classic Chronograph
NITE MX50 Gunmetal strap, Carbon Fiber Face

But 500$ for the Nite is like a lot...

And the Titanium H3 what you have look nice too...


----------



## Changchung (Dec 28, 2005)

Steve, how look the Seiko originally???


----------



## Steve Andrews (Dec 28, 2005)

Changchung said:


> Steve, how look the Seiko originally???







Here's another pic of it now:


----------



## Admiral Lumens (Dec 29, 2005)

Here are my 3 daily-wear watches... The TAG was my first "nice watch", just had it refurbished to as-new condition after 18yrs. The middle one is the EDC watch for work, one that I'm not worried about smashing around or getting held up for when wandering around overseas. 

I wouldn't mind getting my hands on that GMT Omega that Cones shows in his profile, though.


----------



## Changchung (Dec 30, 2005)

Steve Andrews said:


> Here's another pic of it now:


 
Wow... where you get that strap??? is original Fiber Carbon???


----------



## bruner (Dec 30, 2005)

I've only got one. It's a modified Timex indiglo with twist and pull alarm.









If I had the money to blow, I'd like some of the ones you guys have.

Dan


----------



## HighLight (Dec 30, 2005)

darkzero said:


> MB-Microtec Traser H3 w/ Zulu strap and Smith & Wesson Titanium H3. I wear the MB-Microtec almost everyday and I like it better than the S&W. The dim tritium vials in the S&W is what disappoints me the most. Wish they were as bright as the tritiums in the MB-Microtec.
> QUOTE]
> 
> You confirmed what I have been reading..the S&W watch's have canadian made tritium vials and they are not nearly as bright as the MB-Microtec (swiss) tritium vials.


----------



## matt_j (Dec 30, 2005)

My current EDC is Doxa Caribbean. Omega is my tux watch. Seiko is an alternate for Doxa. Luminox was my EDC but now it's just lying around. Marathon is for sale. And my alarm clock is being saved for the day I retire. We have a trip planned to the place where he has a date with 12 GA magnum slug.


----------



## SJACKAL (Dec 31, 2005)

Interested in the Marathon Navigator, sending PM to you Matt.


----------



## Steve Andrews (Dec 31, 2005)

Changchung said:


> Wow... where you get that strap??? is original Fiber Carbon???



It's a Darlena "Carbon" Leather Strap. From here:
http://www.timefactors.com/darlena.htm


----------



## Changchung (Jan 1, 2006)

that coincidence, almost all we have same the tastes for the clocks...


----------



## Changchung (Jan 2, 2006)

bruner said:


> I've only got one. It's a modified Timex indiglo with twist and pull alarm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Very good job, look great...


----------



## Morelite (Jan 2, 2006)




----------



## Sakugenken (Jan 2, 2006)

Sorry for the terrible photo. Left to right: Chronosport, Omega Speedmaster, Tag Heuer Calibre 36, Movado
Bottom: 1943 Croton, Citizen Solar, 1950's Vulcain Cricket (alarm), 1940's Breiling.


----------



## Stormdrane (Jan 2, 2006)

Here are a few of mine, I have a few others packed away somewhere..

http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b90/Stormdrane/mywatches.jpg


----------



## GadgetTravel (Jan 2, 2006)

Yeeeeowwwwzzza, Morelite! That is some serious timekeeping there. Awesome collection of the top dog sport watches. Is that an Offshore chrono or the regular Royal Oak? Looks like the offshore model from the bezel. Also, is the other Royal Oak a standard size or the jumbo size with the display back? In any case beautiful. How do you like the APs compared to the Overseas? One of those is going to be pretty high on my list for next item in my collection but not sure which. I sort of like the look of the VC better but everyone I talk to tells me to go with the Royal Oak.


----------



## Morelite (Jan 2, 2006)

Thank you, GadgetTravel
The AP's are both regular Royal Oak's, 40mm with solid backs. I too like the Overseas better. Someday I would like to get the Overseas chrono in yellow gold. The B&R (SINN) pilot M is my everyday watch, though it may not be as accurate it is one tough watch.


----------



## Arcoholic (Jan 10, 2006)

Just trying my camera please do not mind quality


----------



## warpdrive (Jan 10, 2006)

and this one







are my two favorites


----------

